# Going against doctors advice?



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Just had another tracking scan and now have 3 folicles
16mm
15mm
13mm and womb lining 6mm

She asked the doctor who told us to abstain this month and only take 1/2 the 50mg next month

I know that I'm not the only one to experience this and I'm devestated to be told that this month is out but has anyone ever gone against doctors advice? I mean what's the chance that all 3 implant? Can't be high at all

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*icleeds*, I'd ignore them personally. Depends on whether you want to risk it though. I wouldn't be able to help myself. X


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

lcleeds said:


> Just had another tracking scan and now have 3 folicles
> 16mm
> 15mm
> 13mm and womb lining 6mm
> ...


Clomid significantly increases the chance of mulitiples:10% twins, 1% triplets, 0.5%quads.
Though this sounds on some romantic level idyllic, this also means the chance of miscarriage/loss. This page says that studies of clomid have survival rate of 83% for mulitples: http://www.drugs.com/pro/clomid.html
This page is of a Mother that ended up with triplets....
http://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/twins_and_multiple_birth/i_took_unprescribed_100mg_of_clomid_and_pg_with_triplets__/

Like you I was given this scenario, but was unsucessful on that attempt.

Now being pregnant with all sorts of issues to date and only in second trimester with a singleton, I would strongly advise against it. THe stress of this pregnancy has been huge. The potential for worse with multiples would send a sane person over the edge.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd say you'd be unlikely to release all three eggs - the third one is a few mm behind the others and in theory once you've ovulated one egg there is less than a 24-hour window for another egg to be released. That said, it is certainly possible that at least two eggs might be released. It's a really tricky one. I fell pregnant with twins on an unmonitored clomid cycle (I wasn't offered scans, only a CD21 blood test) and lost the pregnancy at nine weeks. 

The correct stats have already been quoted - you have a 10% chance of conceiving non-identical twins on a clomid cycle. That's about 10 times more than your chances of twins normally. That said, you still only have about a 30% chance per month of conceiving on clomid - having mature follicles, a good lining and having regular unprotected sex is no guarantee you will fall pregnant, sadly.

I realise I'm not really answering your question! Apologies for that. I think I would find it very hard to abstain in your position. Have you done a cycle on 50mg or is this your first go with clomid?


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sorry, just read your signature and see this is your first go and you've only taken 50mg. I've never heard of anyone doing 25mg before!


----------



## lcleeds (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice

Yeah it's our first month on clomid so we have responded really well, I was worried that I was going to be clomid resistant 

Having bad pains in my right ovary now, very sore nipples and the clear Blue dual monitor had a flashing smiley this morning so I'm presuming that I must be ovulating now?

X


----------



## Littlemissv (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi icleeds,

I was similar in my first month.. With 3 follicles over 20mm so was told no go.
I thought long and hard about it and decided in the end to follow drs advice. Mainly because I'm nearly 40 and 5ft so didn't want to risk a multiple....

I was also told to go to half a tablet.

The following month I had one perfectly size follicle and the drs were happy.

Sadly, I still didn't get pg and I'm now having IVF.

I think only you can make the decision what to do. If you are happy to risk twins/triplets then you go for it. If that thought scares you half to death maybe leave it and try next month...

I'll be honest... If I had my time over again I'm not sure i would make the same decision...

Good luck

L x


----------

